# Let's Be Accountable



## simonbaker (Mar 20, 2011)

I have a concept for a new thread to be accountable to each other for getting in our 7-9 servings of fruits & vegetables, that's recomended, daily as well as how much have you excercised today & how it made you feel.

Lets be accountable for a healthier lifestyle.

I'll start...
I got back on the elipitical machine for the second time in 8 years, even if it was only for 10-15 minutes it gave me more spring in my step. 
Fresh fruits & veggies are a challenge for me to get in my daily allowance. I believe the key to eating them is to get more creative.


----------



## blissful (Mar 22, 2011)

This is a great idea for a thread.
Yesterday I failed miserably.
1. banana
2. granola with dried fruit and nuts
3. 1/2 reuban with saurkraut
4. pickle wedge
5. strawberries w/granola with dried fruit and nuts

mac and cheese with a little bit of ham, has no redeeming value except comfort.
I did get out of the house for a while, no major exercise--it was raining.


----------



## simonbaker (Mar 22, 2011)

blissful said:


> This is a great idea for a thread.
> Yesterday I failed miserably.
> 1. banana
> 2. granola with dried fruit and nuts
> ...


You sound like me...Hard time getting your protein? I just discovered greek yogurt, unbelievable how much protein & with the fruit add in's it tastes pretty good.


----------



## simonbaker (Mar 22, 2011)

I got up  to 20 minutes on the eliptical I think i went to hard the back of my legs are sore today.
Lots of fresh lemon on cooked veggies keeps me full,


----------



## Rocklobster (Mar 22, 2011)

This is one reason I have smooties for breakfast. I can be lazy at times(most of the time) so I just jam a pile of stuff in a blender every mid morning, around 10 o'clock. I try and cover as many food groups as I can. Today it was, two bananas, skim milk, peanut butter, ground flax seed and goji berry, chocolate flavored whey protien.  It filled a 20 ounce beer mug and took me about 7-8 minutes from start to finish. Even less to guzzle it down.


----------



## Kathleen (Mar 22, 2011)

I love, love, love Greek yogurt and have it nearly every day!  Since I have been Bento-boxing, I always pack a half-cup of Greek yogurt and then add something to it: Some dried pomogranet seeds and/or a spoon of lemon curd.  1/4 cup of blueberries, etc.  It's wonderful!  I am going to try to make my own because I go through it so quickly.

As for being more healthy, I strive to "eat the color wheel" every day.  It's been working well for me.  Instead of saying, "I need to eat string beans, an apple, etc., I will say, I need something blue (get blueberries).  I need something red (get tomatoes.)  As I chomp the banana, I make note that something yellow is now off the list.  It's worked pretty well for me.  

My groupings are: purple/blue, green, yellow/orange, orange/red, beige/white.  Today, I've had blueberries, green chilies as part of lunch, a banana, [am currently missing something orange or red, but if I get hungry, I know what I need and have some oranges), and shallots in the fritatta.


----------



## simonbaker (Mar 22, 2011)

Kathleen said:


> I love, love, love Greek yogurt and have it nearly every day! Since I have been Bento-boxing, I always pack a half-cup of Greek yogurt and then add something to it: Some dried pomogranet seeds and/or a spoon of lemon curd. 1/4 cup of blueberries, etc. It's wonderful! I am going to try to make my own because I go through it so quickly.
> 
> As for being more healthy, I strive to "eat the color wheel" every day. It's been working well for me. Instead of saying, "I need to eat string beans, an apple, etc., I will say, I need something blue (get blueberries). I need something red (get tomatoes.) As I chomp the banana, I make note that something yellow is now off the list. It's worked pretty well for me.
> 
> My groupings are: purple/blue, green, yellow/orange, orange/red, beige/white. Today, I've had blueberries, green chilies as part of lunch, a banana, [am currently missing something orange or red, but if I get hungry, I know what I need and have some oranges), and shallots in the fritatta.


Great idea!!!!


----------



## simonbaker (Mar 22, 2011)

Kathleen said:


> I love, love, love Greek yogurt and have it nearly every day! Since I have been Bento-boxing, I always pack a half-cup of Greek yogurt and then add something to it: Some dried pomogranet seeds and/or a spoon of lemon curd. 1/4 cup of blueberries, etc. It's wonderful! I am going to try to make my own because I go through it so quickly.
> 
> As for being more healthy, I strive to "eat the color wheel" every day. It's been working well for me. Instead of saying, "I need to eat string beans, an apple, etc., I will say, I need something blue (get blueberries). I need something red (get tomatoes.) As I chomp the banana, I make note that something yellow is now off the list. It's worked pretty well for me.
> 
> My groupings are: purple/blue, green, yellow/orange, orange/red, beige/white. Today, I've had blueberries, green chilies as part of lunch, a banana, [am currently missing something orange or red, but if I get hungry, I know what I need and have some oranges), and shallots in the fritatta.


 Do you have any good recipies for making greek yogurt? I would love to get it, if You;re willing to give it out.


----------



## simonbaker (Mar 22, 2011)

I discovered a great line of codiments called "Walden Farms" Their BBQ sauce is good. I have'nt had a chance to try all of the dressings yet but there  is   NO SUGAR. NO CARB'S & NO CALORIES. The sodium is pretty high but you can't have everything.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 23, 2011)

In the beginning the fruits and vegatables were a challange for me also.  Three things have helped.  The first was the realization that I could have two servings of the same item.  So 7-9 became 4-5 and the pressure was reduced, not to mention the waste.  The second big help was to use vegatables in place of starches.  Instead of a bed of rice or pasta I use cooked greens.  I also make macaroni and cheese using broccoli.  Finally side dishes have become main dishes in our house.  We are slowly moving away from meat as the central focus in our meals.


----------



## simonbaker (Mar 23, 2011)

i just worked out 30 minutes on the eliptical machine & stretched out 5 minutes on my inversion table. It can be discouraging how much indurance I have lost. 
In 2003 I lost 112 pounds.I have gained most of it back. I've been on my lifestyle cange for 2 weeks. I have a long ways to go  but I'm determined not to end up with type 2 diabetes like alot of my family.

Please share your story...................


----------



## bakechef (Mar 23, 2011)

Before my senior year in high school, I lost around 70 pounds, by severe fat restriction, less than 10 grams per day.  This drastic diet eventually failed and I gained it all back and then some.  10 years ago I lost another 75 pounds, this time calorie restriction, I was always on the hunt for stuff that I could eat a lot of for very few calories, I ate between 1200 and 1500 calories a day (I'm a guy).  This also failed, I reached the finish line and quit the diet, the weight came back and then some.

Fast forward to last year.  I found myself a good 90 pounds heavier than I really should be, I was morbidly obese.  

This time I got real.  I started with a plan, really got to the root of where I was overeating.  I was a big snacker, my meals weren't balanced, but they weren't obscene either, it was the mindless snacking that seemed to be a problem.  My plan has evolved into this.  I eat 3 meals a day, breakfast is a healthy cereal (with fiber) with almond milk, I love the stuff, for the calories of skim milk, I get a rich creamy beverage, sometimes I have greek yogurt with some walnuts and honey, this is by far my favorite breakfast.  Lunch is usually a sandwich on 100% whole wheat bread (or a sandwich flat) and a piece of fruit, usually an apple or pear.   Dinner is just a balanced meal, protein, vegetable and starch, nothing magic, nothing "diet" necessarily.  Snacks can be cheese and crackers, fruit or what ever strikes my fancy, within reason.  

My biggest change is eliminating "processed" foods whenever possible, and when I say processed, for me that means things that have a long list of ingredients that I don't recognize, and are far from their natural form.  I use butter instead of "buttery spread", I try to eliminate HFCS( the jury is still out on this but I see no need to consume it), trans-fat, MSG, and unnatural preservatives.  I try to "keep it real" as much as possible.  This has made more work for me in the kitchen, but it is worth it, we are getting superior quality foods, and saving money in the process.

I have lost 70 pounds in just a little over a year.  This is by far the slowest that I have ever lost weight, and I think that is a good thing.  I have no trouble staying on this plan because I don't feel deprived, I am not forcing "diet" foods on myself and I am not eliminating an entire group of foods from my diet.  I cut myself some slack, I know that if I can stay on this plan 80% of the time, that the other 20% will help me stay sane, like when I go out with friends, I am not forcing myself to eat a salad when I really want a steak, I eat the steak!

I am struggling with my last 20 pounds, my blood pressure medicine really makes it a challenge, I don't think that I need it anymore, hopefully my doctor will take me off it.  I also need to start exercising again, I was stricken with gout and stopped exercising, it took a month for the pain to go away completely, I'm only 36 darn it, I thought only old people had gout! LOL


----------



## simonbaker (Mar 24, 2011)

Good for you on your weight loss.I't's great to hear others stories it helps along the way.


----------



## blissful (Mar 24, 2011)

Bakechef, thank you for your stories of your experience. I'm a firm believer in eating REAL foods and not much processed food. I also think it is better to take weight off slower, as a lifestyle change and not a quick diet. I'm about 15 lbs off where I want to be.

I use two methods to make myself become the person I want to be, weight wise.

1. If I walk in a grocery store and see severely obese people (no judgement--I've had extra weight) at any part of the store, say the frozen food case near ice cream, I just decide that if I ate what they ate, I'd be obese like them, so I don't--usually. (I do eat ice cream and sherbet, about 5 times a year.) I see the slimmer people in the vegetable/fruit produce area, so I buy food from there. I know it is very simplistic but it makes sense. Buy and eat food from the places that have proven results (other people as examples) to make me into the weight I want to become.

2. My stomach is the size of my fist. No matter what I've been served or serve myself, I only eat an amount the size of my fist. Portion control. I've found my eyes are bigger than my stomach on some days.

There are so many good ideas here (on DC), I really like the color wheel idea, eating from different parts of the color wheel every day. It makes shopping and cooking more fun. Variety is the spice of life.


----------



## blissful (Mar 24, 2011)

simonbaker said:


> You sound like me...Hard time getting your protein? I just discovered greek yogurt, unbelievable how much protein & with the fruit add in's it tastes pretty good.


 
I try to eat about 4 oz of protein each day. Doesn't that sound about right?

Quick greek yogurt: Bring milk to 185 degrees F (say 2 quarts), add 1/2 cup natural yogurt (like Dannon plain), mix well and store it in the oven--gas oven with pilot light overnight. Some people use a pan over a heating pad, some use yogurt makers.
Refrigerate, Drain/strain through tea towels tied over the sink until it is the thickness you desire (4 hours).
If you drain it longer, you'll get a cream cheese like yogurt, mixed with herbs and a little salt, for a nice spread on crackers and sandwiches.


----------



## simonbaker (Mar 24, 2011)

Do you use skim milk for the yogurt? Although I like gas ovens, unfortunately I don't have access to one.  Honestly I am not sure how much protein a person needs a day. I think it's based on your weight.


----------



## blissful (Mar 24, 2011)

You can use skim, though, I like 2% milk. It will be creamier with more milk fat in it.

Oh and be sure to cool the milk down to 90-110 degrees F, before adding the yogurt culture, then hold it warm, not hot. (I should have put that in the original instructions.)
I've heard some people get the milk warm, then wrap in a towel and put in a warm cooler to hold the heat, overnight.


----------



## Saphellae (Mar 24, 2011)

It is based on your weight, or your calorie intake. There are a few ways of doing it which tells me that as long as you get about 20 - 30% of your calories from lean protein foods, you are probably getting enough. There are so many factors though, you should ask your doctor.

This article has more on protein..
How much protein do we need? - Nutrition - Canadian Living

Fiance and I bought a treadmill a few weeks ago, I actually find it easier to jog on than the ones at the gym for one huge reason - I get really anxious at the gym worrying about everyone else, so I can't jog properly and end up getting winded very fast - I worry about the person next to me if they are annoyed by my breathing, etc.. just stupid little things like that, that our minds make up when we're anxious which in turn make me even more anxious lol.. it's a vicious cycle. 

Anyway, I started jogging at home and I can jog for twice as long during my intervals because I feel no anxiety with just my fiance here.

I'm proud of myself as it *feels* like a milestone lol.


My fiance and I have always enjoyed food, and weight creeps up on you when you are a foodie and aren't careful.  We have always eaten healthier than most at home, with no prepacked foods etc. and I typically make a well balanced meal, which we also take for leftovers the next day.  Anyway lol.  

I lost about 15 lbs before Xmas and kept it off, and my plan is to go through weight loss about 10 - 15 lbs at a time, maintain, then try to lose more.  If I lose more while I'm maintaining from exercise then so be it!  I'm on my next kick now, so I'm taking it up a notch with the exercise and making the lifestyle changes to lose more.  I'm 199 right now.. I want to be 150 - 140. Crossing below the 200 mark was great with the first 15 lbs.

My jeans fit again.. I have tons of clothes I want to wear again, and I WILL wear them !!! 

Getting married next summer. I ordered my dress already, and I want to be able to alter it at least a handful of sizes by the time I'm at a healthier feel good weight.

Holy jeez I just spilled my life... lol.


----------



## simonbaker (Mar 24, 2011)

Saphellae said:


> It is based on your weight, or your calorie intake. There are a few ways of doing it which tells me that as long as you get about 20 - 30% of your calories from lean protein foods, you are probably getting enough. There are so many factors though, you should ask your doctor.
> 
> This article has more on protein..
> How much protein do we need? - Nutrition - Canadian Living
> ...


 Thanks for sharing. Good for you for getting on the treadmill. I always get such shin splints on a treadmill. Iwas proud of myself that I did 30 mn. on the eliptical machine last night but I was so sore today. We got really busy in the cafe today so I had to really move it. the recliner is feeling pretty good about now.
Best wishes on your wedding!!!!
Thanks for the website on protein. I found it to be helpful.


----------



## Saphellae (Mar 24, 2011)

I really enjoy the elliptical as well Simon.  If I do ever buy one for home it will be a really good one though.. I dislike the ones with the short strides, which are usually the cheaper ones.   Another machine I really enjoy is the stairmaster.  I've been starting to lean more towards the one that has an actual set of revolving stairs, because you can step sideways and really burn different muscles (think hips and saddlebags)


----------



## Kathleen (Mar 27, 2011)

simonbaker said:


> Do you have any good recipies for making greek yogurt? I would love to get it, if You;re willing to give it out.



A lot of people make regular yogurt and strain it in butter cloth or a similar fabric.  It thickens up this way, but I have been thinking of trying this culture to see if it will start out thicker.  So far, I'm very pleased by the cultures I have gotten from this company.  



Aunt Bea said:


> In the beginning the fruits and vegatables were a challange for me also.  Three things have helped.  The first was the realization that I could have two servings of the same item.  So 7-9 became 4-5 and the pressure was reduced, not to mention the waste.  The second big help was to use vegatables in place of starches.  Instead of a bed of rice or pasta I use cooked greens.  I also make macaroni and cheese using broccoli.  Finally side dishes have become main dishes in our house.  We are slowly moving away from meat as the central focus in our meals.



Congrats!  I think lifestyle changes can be difficult, so kudos to you and your family!



blissful said:


> You can use skim, though, I like 2% milk. It will be creamier with more milk fat in it.
> 
> Oh and be sure to cool the milk down to 90-110 degrees F, before adding the yogurt culture, then hold it warm, not hot. (I should have put that in the original instructions.)
> I've heard some people get the milk warm, then wrap in a towel and put in a warm cooler to hold the heat, overnight.



I do not have a yogurt-maker.  Add a few other jars of every warm water to the cooler to keep the milk warm.  I read that a heating pad wrapped around the jar is also good, but have not tried it.


----------



## mrs.mom (Mar 28, 2011)

* I am also facing the same challenge. I didn't use to be a fruit or a vegetable eater. But now I am following a diet that depends on eating a lot of fruits and veggies. I start my dinner with a large salad bowl with a lot of fat free salad dressing. It makes me almost full. And during lunch time I make a large bowl of fruit salad with any fruits available and I share with my kids. I have lost now about 10 pounds during 6 weeks. I don't have any medical problems but eating healthy and walking in the morning have made me in a better mood.*


----------



## CWS4322 (Mar 28, 2011)

mrs.mom said:


> * I am also facing the same challenge. I didn't use to be a fruit or a vegetable eater. But now I am following a diet that depends on eating a lot of fruits and veggies. I start my dinner with a large salad bowl with a lot of fat free salad dressing. It makes me almost full. And during lunch time I make a large bowl of fruit salad with any fruits available and I share with my kids. I have lost now about 10 pounds during 6 weeks. I don't have any medical problems but eating healthy and walking in the morning have made me in a better mood.*


 
One of the things I do is add strawberries, blueberries, kiwi, fresh pineapple, melon, or blackberries to a tossed salad and make an oil and vinegar dressing for the salad, toss on some chia or raw sunflower seeds or pepitas. I do this for my parents when I'm there and do that for us when we have fresh fruit available from the garden or it is on special. I also juice veggies and fruits. My favorite is a couple of beets, cucumber, celery, apple, carrots, maybe a tomato or two, and pineapple (but I love beet juice). You get lots of veggie/fruit portions in an 8-oz glass of juice. I love blueberry juice (when blueberries are in season). I save the pulp for soup when I juice. I usually add pulp that has fruit in it to pork stock.

I'll add some fresh parsley as well. If you find the veggie flavours too much, go for fruit. Watermelon is amazing when juiced. You can usually p/up a juicer at a local thrift store for next to nothing. And, you can get all your veggie/fruit daily portions in one glass of juice.

If it isn't sweet enough, add more apples or pineapple. You can add a tsp of honey or maple syrup if need be or make a smoothie from the juice and yogurt.


----------



## Saphellae (Mar 28, 2011)

I absolutely love smoothies.  

Green smoothies, or fruit smoothies.  

My favorite is baby spinach, lime, apples, parsley, celery.  When I have it, I also add silken tofu for protein and have a mason jar of smoothie for lunch with half a tuna sandwich, or something.  You get SO many fruits and veggies this way.

My other favorite is a blueberry spinach smoothie with cocoa for breakfast.  Yummmm!

I don't juice, just puree.  I prefer to get the whole veggie/fruit and all of it's yummy nutrients!


----------



## vagriller (Mar 28, 2011)

I did ok today. Fruit for bfast, then more fruit for morning and afternoon snack. Baked potato and chili for lunch. Grilled pork chop, pasta side, and salad. Oh yeah when I got home from work I had a brownie. And doing the Wii Fit now, maybe some Just Dance later!


----------



## AnnieDrews (Mar 28, 2011)

I've been off the board for a while and just noticed this thread. I would have loved to report my giant salad I had packed for lunch at work today....if someone hadn't thrown it out! I was so mad, I was literally shaking. I did have my oatmeal, banana and cottage cheese. Then we went out for supper and besides the chips and salsa and a couple of tortillas, I did well with my fav shrimp cocktail.


----------



## taxlady (Mar 28, 2011)

Kathleen said:


> I do not have a yogurt-maker.  Add a few other jars of every warm water to the cooler to keep the milk warm.  I read that a heating pad wrapped around the jar is also good, but have not tried it.



I use he heating pad wrapped around the jar. I have used other methods, but this is the easiest.

First figure out the right setting. I put plastic wrap over a jar of water and inserted a thermometer through the plastic wrap. Then I wrapped the jar in the heating pad and turned it on to medium and left it for a couple of hours. I did the same with high and low.

Now my heating pad has strings tied around it all the time so I can just slip the jar in.


----------



## vagriller (Mar 28, 2011)

Just made another batch of my granola. That stuff is the best! I love it plain, or with milk or yogurt.


----------



## taxlady (Mar 28, 2011)

Yoghurt paradiso:

Put some nice, plain yoghurt in a bowl. Add some canned fruit with a little bit of the liquid. Sprinkle liberally with a nice nutty granola. Old fashioned, hippy dessert.


----------



## ladycook6 (Mar 28, 2011)

Kathleen said:


> I love, love, love Greek yogurt and have it nearly every day!  Since I have been Bento-boxing, I always pack a half-cup of Greek yogurt and then add something to it: Some dried pomogranet seeds and/or a spoon of lemon curd.  1/4 cup of blueberries, etc.  It's wonderful!  I am going to try to make my own because I go through it so quickly.
> 
> As for being more healthy, I strive to "eat the color wheel" every day.  It's been working well for me.  Instead of saying, "I need to eat string beans, an apple, etc., I will say, I need something blue (get blueberries).  I need something red (get tomatoes.)  As I chomp the banana, I make note that something yellow is now off the list.  It's worked pretty well for me.
> 
> My groupings are: purple/blue, green, yellow/orange, orange/red, beige/white.  Today, I've had blueberries, green chilies as part of lunch, a banana, [am currently missing something orange or red, but if I get hungry, I know what I need and have some oranges), and shallots in the fritatta.



That is such a great idea!!

I find that one of the keys to getting fruits and veggies in every day is to prepare ahead of time! Make sure you have them cut up the night before and stored in sealed bags or containers. This makes it easy to grab them and go in the morning!


----------



## simonbaker (Mar 28, 2011)

I have been doing well with my fruits, veggies & greek yougurts. But, this weekend I really blew it. We attended a church dinnner with alot of family, food & fun. It sure makes me feel guilty & not so good inside. 
Back to eating right & exercising tomorrow.


----------



## bakechef (Mar 28, 2011)

simonbaker said:


> I have been doing well with my fruits, veggies & greek yougurts. But, this weekend I really blew it. We attended a church dinnner with alot of family, food & fun. It sure makes me feel guilty & not so good inside.
> Back to eating right & exercising tomorrow.



The guilt of "falling off the wagon" is a killer.

I hope that some day you can get past that.  Having functions like this are part of life, and you cannot always eat according to a diet.  For me as long as I hit that 80% mark (of eating well), I don't beat myself up over the 20%, because life happens and if you don't allow yourself to live, this new eating lifestyle will never work for the long term!

But I'll tell you, even after over a year, I catch myself feeling guilty once in a while, but I am getting better at "snapping out of it"!


----------



## simonbaker (Mar 28, 2011)

bakechef said:


> The guilt of "falling off the wagon" is a killer.
> 
> I hope that some day you can get past that. Having functions like this are part of life, and you cannot always eat according to a diet. For me as long as I hit that 80% mark (of eating well), I don't beat myself up over the 20%, because life happens and if you don't allow yourself to live, this new eating lifestyle will never work for the long term!
> 
> But I'll tell you, even after over a year, I catch myself feeling guilty once in a while, but I am getting better at "snapping out of it"!


 Thank you I appreciate your support. I am determined to get back on the elipticcal machine tomorrow. Life just gets so busy sometimes there is a milliion excuses not to. i am determined to get healthy,


----------



## bakechef (Mar 28, 2011)

simonbaker said:


> Thank you I appreciate your support. I am determined to get back on the elipticcal machine tomorrow. Life just gets so busy sometimes there is a milliion excuses not to. i am determined to get healthy,



You're on the right track!  

In a little over 2 weeks I am heading to Las Vegas and their famous buffets

I am giving myself some slack, but am going to walk as much as possible and take stairs when I can.   If I gain a few pounds, oh well, I'll take care of them when I get back!


----------



## simonbaker (Mar 28, 2011)

Have a great trip. Safe travels. Let me know how it went with all the wonderfull food & food art.


----------



## CWS4322 (Mar 29, 2011)

I hate cold fruit...I like my fruit at room temperature. But, I make a veggie salad (similar to a fruit salad). In the summer I have this in the summer from the time the tomatoes start until the end of the fall--tomatoes, onion, garlic, celery, cucumbers, carrots, parsley, basil, EVOO, and white basalmic vinegar.


----------



## vagriller (Mar 29, 2011)

CWS4322 said:


> I hate cold fruit...I like my fruit at room temperature. But, I make a veggie salad (similar to a fruit salad). In the summer I have this in the summer from the time the tomatoes start until the end of the fall--tomatoes, onion, garlic, celery, cucumbers, carrots, parsley, basil, EVOO, and white basalmic vinegar.



You put raw garlic in a salad? I've always been afraid to since I thought it would be too strong.


----------



## simonbaker (Mar 29, 2011)

We were so busy in the cafe today I was so tired & not motivated after work but I sucked it up & put in 25 mn. on the eliptical anyway. Glad I did I feel better now.Another busy day tomorrrow.I still have a hard time getting in my protein.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Mar 30, 2011)

The Mad Monks of Athos live very long and mainly cancer free lives, the head monk says it is down to their diets and the fact that they are a closed order and women are not allowed inside the monastery


----------



## CWS4322 (Mar 30, 2011)

vagriller said:


> You put raw garlic in a salad? I've always been afraid to since I thought it would be too strong.


 My DH likes garlic in everything, so yes, we put raw garlic in this. You could leave it out or put roasted garlic in. I also put sweet and hot peppers in when they are available from the garden.


----------



## simonbaker (Mar 30, 2011)

vagriller said:


> Just made another batch of my granola. That stuff is the best! I love it plain, or with milk or yogurt.


 I would love your recipie for granola.


----------



## vagriller (Mar 31, 2011)

simonbaker said:


> I would love your recipie for granola.



Sure, and sorry for the long windedness. This has been a work in progress over the last couple of years. BTW, credit where credit is due. This recipe is based on the one at this site.

Grand Granola with Four Uses or So

Easy Homemade Granola

2 cups whole oats (I like the larger Old Fashioned kind, not the quick cooking kind)
1/3-1/2 cup nuts (I've tried whole almonds and peanuts, both are great)
1/2 cup dried fruit
1/3 cup maple syrup or other kind of syrup (brown rice, agave nectar)

Spray a cookie sheet with cooking spray. Mix the ingredients in a bowl and the mixture out on a cookie sheet. Bake in oven for 15 minutes @ 335, then check the granola to see if it is brown enough for you. The time and temp is something you might want to experiment with. After you take it out of the oven let it cool on the cookie sheet for awhile. If you put it right into an airtight container it won't be as
crunchy.

Note: I have started making my own syrup. No need to use bottled syrup as it often contains HFCS or other sweeteners. I use the syrup at this link, except that I use coconut flavor instead of vanilla. 

Cinnamon Syrup Recipe - Allrecipes.com

Also I don't cook the syrup down till it's  really thick like for pancakes. I don't want it too thick because I want to be able to mix it with the oats, fruit, and nuts.

I found that Dollar Tree in my area has a natural fruit and nut mix and a tropical trail mix, pretty cheap too. I just eyeball the amount of fruit and nuts that I dump in, but I do measure the oats. And just the other day I found some tropical trail mix from Walmart for $1.48 for a 28oz bag, a very good deal!

Bottom line is you can add whatever fruit or nuts you like, add flaxseed, sesame seeds, etc to your hearts content. And your heart will thank you!


----------



## Kathleen (Mar 31, 2011)

ladycook6 said:


> That is such a great idea!!
> 
> I find that one of the keys to getting fruits and veggies in every day is to prepare ahead of time! Make sure you have them cut up the night before and stored in sealed bags or containers. This makes it easy to grab them and go in the morning!



Thanks!  And welcome to DC!



Bolas De Fraile said:


> The Mad Monks of Athos live very long and mainly cancer free lives, the head monk says it is down to their diets and the fact that they are a closed order and women are not allowed inside the monastery



And now we know why they were mad.  

@ TaxLady - The strings are a great idea!

@ vagriller - The recipe sounds wonderful.  Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## vagriller (Mar 31, 2011)

Kathleen said:


> @ vagriller - The recipe sounds wonderful.  Thanks for sharing it.



No problem. Just pulled another batch out of the oven! This time all brown sugar since I didn't have white sugar. I want to get some natural sugar, or maybe agave nectar to try. I want to use food as unprocessed as possible.


----------



## taxlady (Apr 2, 2011)

I made my first granola from the recipe in _The Whole Earth Catalogue_.

There were flax seeds, sunflower seeds, wheat bran, wheat germ, rolled oats, nuts, etc., but no dried fruit.

I use all kinds of nuts and like to add rolled buckwheat, rolled rye, etc. I also add sesame seeds. I don't use nearly that much syrup, well, I usually use honey in a smaller quantity. If I want fruit in the granola, I add it after it has cooled off.

I don't usually bother with wheat germ and never add wheat bran (we eat all whole grains at my house, so it seems silly to use extra bran). I prefer a ratio of half (or more) nuts and seeds to half (or less) rolled grains.

It comes out yummy and makes great yoghurt paradiso.


----------



## simonbaker (Apr 2, 2011)

I am getting the eating healthier down pretty good but it's a real challenge to fit in the exercising. The back of my legs get so sore it makes me not want to get back up on the eliptical machine.


----------



## taxlady (Apr 2, 2011)

simonbaker said:


> I am getting the eating healthier down pretty good but it's a real challenge to fit in the exercising. The back of my legs get so sore it makes me not want to get back up on the eliptical machine.



Maybe you should start slower on the exercising. When something hurts, it's your body telling you to be careful. If you cut the time way down and increase it a little every day, you should be up to a reasonable amount of time on the machine within a week or two.


----------



## Rocklobster (Apr 2, 2011)

taxlady said:


> Maybe you should start slower on the exercising. When something hurts, it's your body telling you to be careful. If you cut the time way down and increase it a little every day, you should be up to a reasonable amount of time on the machine within a week or two.


 
I agree. You shouldn't continue to exercise if you are in pain. Give  your body time to heal between. Gradually, you will recover quicker and be able to exercise more often. It is supposed to be enjoyable, not torture


----------



## simonbaker (Apr 2, 2011)

taxlady said:


> Maybe you should start slower on the exercising. When something hurts, it's your body telling you to be careful. If you cut the time way down and increase it a little every day, you should be up to a reasonable amount of time on the machine within a week or two.


Thanks.  I will give that a try. It just gets so frustrating for me. In 2002 I was working out 60-90 minutes at a time & was so much more fit. When I get back on the eliptical I get frustrated about how much endurance I have lost & how much weight that I have gained.


----------



## Rocklobster (Apr 2, 2011)

simonbaker said:


> Thanks. I will give that a try. It just gets so frustrating for me. In 2002 I was working out 60-90 minutes at a time & was so much more fit. When I get back on the eliptical I get frustrated about how much endurance I have lost & how much weight that I have gained.


 
Use it, or lose it.


----------



## simonbaker (Apr 2, 2011)

I finally got back on the eliptical machine today...34 minutes started slow & only went to level 3 this time. I feel much better now, we'll see what morning brings. Thanks for all the positive advice. It stuck in my head what you submitted rock lobster. Thanks I needed that.


----------



## taxlady (Apr 2, 2011)

simonbaker said:


> I finally got back on the eliptical machine today...34 minutes started slow & only went to level 3 this time. I feel much better now, we'll see what morning brings. Thanks for all the positive advice. It stuck in my head what you submitted rock lobster. Thanks I needed that.



You could try soaking in a hot bath. You just have to remember to do it in the evening. It's too late the next day when you hurt. Ask me how I know


----------



## simonbaker (Apr 2, 2011)

taxlady said:


> You could try soaking in a hot bath. You just have to remember to do it in the evening. It's too late the next day when you hurt. Ask me how I know


I miss a bathtub so much. We bought this house 3 years aago & only have a shower. But a hot shower feels good.       How do you know?


----------



## vagriller (Apr 3, 2011)

I found that Dollar Tree has a large bag of flax seeds, so I got that and plan to incorporate it into my granola. But for today I just sprinkled it over the granola that I ate as cereal. The seeds were a little chewy, but I hope that when I bake it into the granola they will get crunchy.


----------



## taxlady (Apr 4, 2011)

vagriller said:


> I found that Dollar Tree has a large bag of flax seeds, so I got that and plan to incorporate it into my granola. But for today I just sprinkled it over the granola that I ate as cereal. The seeds were a little chewy, but I hope that when I bake it into the granola they will get crunchy.



Flax seed is yummy. If you want to get the benefit of all the omega 3 fatty acids in flax, you should grind the seeds before you add them to your granola or cereal. They can be ground in a blender or coffee grinder. If you don't grind them, most of them will just pass right through you.


----------



## Rocklobster (Apr 4, 2011)

taxlady said:


> Flax seed is yummy. If you want to get the benefit of all the omega 3 fatty acids in flax, you should grind the seeds before you add them to your granola or cereal. They can be ground in a blender or coffee grinder. If you don't grind them, most of them will just pass right through you.


 
We grind them in our blender. I add them to cereal and smooties.


----------



## simonbaker (Apr 4, 2011)

Rocklobster said:


> We grind them in our blender. I add them to cereal and smooties.


How does that work with baking bread with flax seed?


----------



## simonbaker (Apr 4, 2011)

I tried to get some extra walking in at the park yesterday. My knees are killing me today. I have been gimping around at work most of the afternoon. Arthritis in the knees where the doc. says lose weight. It feels like a losing battle some days.


----------



## simonbaker (Apr 5, 2011)

Got back up on the eliptical machine..sore kness & all. Feels better now. How are you doing?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 5, 2011)

simonbaker said:


> Got back up on the eliptical machine..sore kness & all. Feels better now. How are you doing?


 

The elliptical has less impact on your joints, much better if you have arthritis in your knees.


----------



## simonbaker (Apr 7, 2011)

Happy Dance!...I lost 5 pounds in 2 weeks.


----------



## Kathleen (Apr 7, 2011)

simonbaker said:


> Happy Dance!...I lost 5 pounds in 2 weeks.



Awesome job!  You know, you can visualize each pound by four sticks of butter!  Five pounds would be 20 of them that you have lost!


----------



## Claire (May 14, 2011)

I'm going to repeat something I wrote in another line because for some reason I couldn't find this one.  

I sometimes find myself accompanying my husband for an appointment and wind up waiting for usually at least a half hour, sitting in a waiting room, be it medical or for the car.  For some reason last year I realized that at the car dealership I could walk the lot in laps.  He prefers to wait in the waiting room, and he knows where I am.  I did it yesterday, when he was waiting for a medical appointment.  I just "did" walking laps around the building. No longer will I be captured by hospitals and car dealerships.  I will walk!


----------



## taxlady (May 14, 2011)

Claire said:


> I'm going to repeat something I wrote in another line because for some reason I couldn't find this one.
> 
> I sometimes find myself accompanying my husband for an appointment and wind up waiting for usually at least a half hour, sitting in a waiting room, be it medical or for the car.  For some reason last year I realized that at the car dealership I could walk the lot in laps.  He prefers to wait in the waiting room, and he knows where I am.  I did it yesterday, when he was waiting for a medical appointment.  I just "did" walking laps around the building. No longer will I be captured by hospitals and car dealerships.  I will walk!



This is one of those cases that having a cell phone is handy. Your DH can call and let you know that the appointment is over, or even that he is at the cash now.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 14, 2011)

Walking was my thing for not smoking on my breaks at work.  It's been working so far!  I can get in a mile on a 15 minute break!


----------



## Claire (Jun 24, 2011)

Working out is getting to be a bit of a problem for me.  for the past almost decade I've been taking classes at the local hospital.  Then the hospital moved out of town, so the half mile or so (actually more like 3/4) each way, I suddenly had to drive.  Then the hospital fitness center canceled all but yoga and spin (neither are my thing), and scheduled even those for hours at around 6 a.m. and 6 p.m.  So, I'm down to walking, and not doing good at self-discipline.  

I thought I'd arranged to meet with a friend who also missed our Monday and Friday 9 a.m. classes to walk.  But that isn't working out either.  So now my choice is to drive to the next town.  I'd walk, but I swear, this year, every time I get dressed and ready to take a walk, it starts to rain.


----------



## Rocklobster (Jun 24, 2011)

Claire, you only need yourself to work out. Get a good hat and rain coat. You will be ready to go anytime. I went out today and got soaked in a torrential downpour. After about 5 minutes of feeling stupid( and soaked) I loved being out there. Good luck and happy walking!


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 24, 2011)

Another vote for walking.  We try to get in at least 2 miles a day, except in winter (broke an ankle on the ice).  I use a recumbent bike/rowing machine for inclement weather.  I walk in the rain too, figure I won't melt, unlike my sister, from the West...

Sure helps keep the middle age creep from, er, creeping.

Good luck!


----------



## Claire (Jun 24, 2011)

Rock, I know, I know.  It is just that suddenly I had a change in pattern, so haven't gotten back in my stride.


----------



## buckytom (Jun 25, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Walking was my thing for not smoking on my breaks at work.  It's been working so far!  I can get in a mile on a 15 minute break!



my 85 year old mom started walking 5 miles a day on her last birthday for her health.



we have no idea where she might be now, but i'm sure she must be in good shape.

bah dum dump... crash.


----------



## Saphellae (Jun 25, 2011)

lol buckytom... !

I'm going to a yoga/pilates class at 10:15 for an hour!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 25, 2011)

I'm still walking and now riding my bike (when I'm not falling off)...my endurance is increasing nicely.


----------



## simonbaker (Jun 26, 2011)

Good for you!  I admire your endurance.


----------



## Kathleen (Jun 26, 2011)

So do I!  PF is becoming my best role-model.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 26, 2011)

simonbaker said:


> Good for you!  I admire your endurance.





Kathleen said:


> So do I!  PF is becoming my best role-model.



Thank you, ladies!

I don't recommend waiting as long as I did for a lifestyle change, though!  It's been 170 days, I'll be very happy when I can count it in years.


----------



## Snip 13 (Jun 26, 2011)

Let see... mmmm. I ran after my kids, then ran after them some more, went for a walk to get some peace, then rode bikes with them, then cleaned the house, then bathed the kids....etc. Don't think I need anymore exercise..lol!
I ate 2 oranges
1 lemon, half an avocado, 1 tomato, 1 banana in a smoothie, some zucchini, bell peppers, green beans and some onion. I don't really count my fruit and veg per day but you made me think about it for once! Thanks


----------



## Claire (Jul 10, 2011)

Thank heaven, our community center started a Zumba class.  It's a little earlier than I'm used to (8 a.m. rather than my normal 9), but i forgot how much I love to dance ... really getting into it!


----------



## simonbaker (Jul 10, 2011)

We all just made it back from vacation. NYC & Washington DC. We all ate way to much.  Hopefully all the walking burned off a few calories.  Back at it first thing monday morning.


----------



## Claire (Jul 26, 2011)

The zumba class has been working for me; even lost a few pounds.   I think the walk to and from the community hall (I live on a steep hill, it isn't a walk, it is a climb) has really been easily half the workout.  I really missed that walk when the hospital moved.  Yes, of course I know I can walk any time; I'm just better at walking where I need to go than just walking to get the exercise.  I guess I need some outside structure.


----------



## Claire (Jul 26, 2011)

Oh, another problem with me and walking?  It really is my favorite form of exercise, but I like to exercise to music.  I used to have a dozen or two cassette tapes of music I liked to walk to.  Then my tape player died and I replaced it with a CD player and bought some CDs that are OK.  But they skip like crazy, the player is bulky.  I know there are more other types of personal music systems, but I'm having all I can do to simply keep up with the basics in technology.  I'm not sure I want to learn how to operate an ipod or whatever.  If I could just have something lightweight that didn't skip and was loaded with my kind of music, I'd probably spend more time walking.  Our new car came loaded with Sirius/xm and I swear, if I could buy something with channels 4/5/6/7 I'd be in heaven.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 26, 2011)

Claire said:
			
		

> Oh, another problem with me and walking?  It really is my favorite form of exercise, but I like to exercise to music.  I used to have a dozen or two cassette tapes of music I liked to walk to.  Then my tape player died and I replaced it with a CD player and bought some CDs that are OK.  But they skip like crazy, the player is bulky.  I know there are more other types of personal music systems, but I'm having all I can do to simply keep up with the basics in technology.  I'm not sure I want to learn how to operate an ipod or whatever.  If I could just have something lightweight that didn't skip and was loaded with my kind of music, I'd probably spend more time walking.  Our new car came loaded with Sirius/xm and I swear, if I could buy something with channels 4/5/6/7 I'd be in heaven.



I use my Blackberry as an Ipod for walking, with or without headphones.  You can download music stations like Slacker and Pandora, as well as your own music.  Any kind of smart phone will work.


----------

